# hey everyone



## prodigy2k7 (Dec 23, 2006)

hey everyone, found this forum on Google, hope to stay here for awhile and introduce myself, my name is Kenny and I'm 18 and I've been in trains for a little while but just as toys and not modeling. Now i want to start get into modeling since I'm older, I'm going to start my first layout after Christmas, using flex track and 4x8 piece of wood in my garage. I used to use E-Z track but i learned some stuff at my hobby store and now I'm switching. 

~Kenny


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Kenny,

Welcome to the board. As you can see it's not too busy but hopefully that will change with more people like yourself coming on board.

Your plan for the 4x8 sounds great, wish I could show you the one my Dad built me when I was younger, I have photos but they need to be scanned into the computer. It wasn't the typical setup!

Talk to you soon!

John


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Dec 23, 2006)

hehe, i ony got a few things holding me back from starting, ive had the piece of wood in there for A LONG TIME, it has a bunch of junk on it, i might need to flip it over, some paint spilled on it (from a bucket) and as i was chipping it off it chipped some wood off, haha, anyways...

I know how it can be to have new boards load SLOWLY, or anything new, i'ce created websites n stuff before and its annoying how slow stuff starts off. Ill try to get some buddies of mine on here.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, sounds good. I'm not actively promoting the forum that much so new members seem to trickle in every now and then. But it has great potential and just in the last month or so activity has picked up.


----------



## Gary S. (Jan 2, 2007)

hey Kenny,

Gary here... I've only been in the hobby about a year, but if you have any questions, I may be able to help.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

HI I am 13 been model railroading since 5 and I will be able to help most situations. Nice to meet you.

Ntrainlover


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

from the shop, you probably learned about flex track. needs less space between them than 
















From the store, you probably found out that flex track has more options for a layout, closer together and custom "s " turns. E-Z tracks are too rigid in design. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*hey everyone*

flex on 4X8 is the way to go. Consider 20" and22" radius for the turn-ato allow for rounds for the larger engines. Space the tracks furrther apart on the curves to allow for "curve swing "of the cars and engine not hitting each other.


----------



## Greenbrier (Dec 18, 2007)

HI everyone!
My name is Rick, I`ve been a model railroader for about 30 years. However in recent years my PTSS has kicked in and is effecting my memory for now. Somedays It seem I can`t remember a thing. I found this forum a while ago & kept returning to read it. I like what I read So now I`ve joined, So all of you can help me remember what I`ve forgotten, & hopefully I`ll remember alot more so I can share.
Rick


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Greenbrier said:


> HI everyone!
> My name is Rick, I`ve been a model railroader for about 30 years. However in recent years my PTSS has kicked in and is effecting my memory for now. Somedays It seem I can`t remember a thing. I found this forum a while ago & kept returning to read it. I like what I read So now I`ve joined, So all of you can help me remember what I`ve forgotten, & hopefully I`ll remember alot more so I can share.
> Rick


Welcome (back) Rick, thanks for posting up!


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Greenbriar*

Welcome aboooooard!!! Don't be afraid to ask some of the basic questions, we;; jpog your memory. I have a bunch of senior citizens in the club here in space coast Fla. who have to be reguided at times.


----------



## Greenbrier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Memory*

Thanks to all for the offer of support, I will be around for alog time.
Thanks again, Rick


----------

